# where can I lease a DTG printer in England?



## Emma1975 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Wanting To Lease A DTG Printer, Need Info!!!*

Does anyone know where I can lease a garment printer in England? Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It depends on which printer you want to lease. The first step would be to find out which DTG printer you want to lease, then find the official website for that printer and see if they have any distributors in your local area.


----------



## Emma1975 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, Rodney.


----------



## kevbeck (Jul 5, 2008)

hi.

buy lease, do you mean - 

1. buy on monthly payments.
2. Rent it for, say 3 months, then send it back.

if its no.1, then any seller will be able to sort out the finances, though you could proberly get a better deal from say lombards.

if its o.2, then i`d stick my neck out and say no where.

because these machines are no what i`d call plug and go, there is a step learning curve, esspecially with white base machines.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I too was looking for this about a year ago. The only place i found that did DTG on credit was doing so with the brother machine


----------

